# No usual pms symptoms on clomid cycle



## emmaw (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi

Just after some information. I'm on 1st cycle of clomid I usually get breakouts, sore bbs usual pms about a week before af.  This cycle took clomid days 2-5 and nothing! Had ov pains and did everything right! 12dpo today and nothing have had a few waves of nausea and hot flushes but that's it!

Is this normal? Is there still a chance of pg?  Did a cheap pt yesterday but it was negative im normal dead on 28 days so was hoping to see something but no symptoms has thrown me.

Has this happened to anyone else and it be a positive outcome?

Many thanks

Emma


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey Emma
I've had 37 and still on a cycle which is so far 50 days long. So wait bit longer hun and then see what happens. Did you have scans or bloods to determine ovulation? 
Luce x


----------



## emmaw (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Luxe

Good luck to you hope you get a positive soon!

I think I'm out as due on tomorrow and started spotting another negative test today.  

Didn't have bloods done have quite a long history and have been prescribed it and left to get on with things have a 6cm cyst tho which is a bit worrying with the clomid!


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh ok then. Are they monitoring your cysts? Sorry af is on it's way. Hope your next cycle is your cycle. 
X


----------

